# New Sig



## leetdood (Jun 13, 2006)

I made a new sig for this forum, and I thought I'd get your opinions on it. I don't think it's that great, needs some work on the glow, but otherwise it's nice, and something I like.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2006)

userbars D:

dont give into this fad please


----------



## leetdood (Jun 13, 2006)

Too late, I'm already a minion of the Userbar empire. On the plus side, I got to infect somebody! Any comments on the artwork, though? ;P


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, it looks alright, you should make the animation loop tho


----------



## tshu (Jun 13, 2006)

I like how the letters dance about every so often. I don't like the pepsi advertising though. I don't like Pepsi. But I also do not like Coke. I pretty much just drink water.

edit: wait, wtf, am I going nuts, because I am not seeing the letters bounce anymore..?


----------



## leetdood (Jun 13, 2006)

Heh... that's the best part of the sig.. it only animates every 30 seconds, so when people see it, they stare intently at the sig to see if it animates, and after a while (before 30 seconds) they give up. 

Later, they see it animate in the corner of their eye, ignore it.

It happens again.

They commit suicide.

-damn. I just gave my game plan away.


----------



## bakhalishta (Jun 21, 2006)

I hae the impression the pic animates everytime you scroll to it. I mean if I scroll until I can't see it anymore and then scroll back to it, it'll animate again. Never knew you could do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : Maybe that's just Opera though


----------



## leetdood (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, it might be just opera. XD


----------

